# Our hay feeders.



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are our current hay feeders, we have found these are BY FAR our favorites that we have had, they waste very little and stay clean. And our goats like it alot!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

That's a great setup! The waste always drives me nuts--but I do use the spills for bedding :greengrin: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are awesome. I am going to have to do something next weekend for sure.

Can the babies fit their heads through to eat also?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Our babies usually just jump up in there to eat, you just have to have enough head spaces so they can have their spot.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsea did you build them?

The wasted stuff gets used for bedding here too. And the chickens get it if its not bad.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

There is still some waste, which we put on what we call the "pee pile" which you can see in the middle of the floor, they almost always pee in there which is great. My dad and I built them, but I think they are easy enough to build by yourself, you basically just need a saw, screws, tape measure and a drill.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I showed my husband and daughter the pictures of your feeder and they are going to build one this weekend. I really hope it cuts down on some of the waste. thanks


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely setup, those feeders are similar to some of the ones that my Dad built.


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Those feeders are amazing! Our goats waste so much hay with the one they currently have. Amazing how the simplest thing can often be the hardest to think of. As soon as I get a chance I think that I'm going to alter ours and put a couple of slats along the bottom of our feeder so they cannot keep pulling all of the hay around the yard. Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful idea! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like them..... The goats DO still pick through the hay, especially when it is stalky type hay. But they don't pull it out and dirty the edible hay.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the feeder I want to build this week. For the building-challenged (that would be me, LOL), could you please tell me how tall it is, and also how deep the inside part is that holds the hay, from front to back? The front bars look like they were made with 2x4s. Is that correct? Just trying to figure out what size wood I gotta get. Thank you!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I think Muddy Creek is out of goats at this point, so I not sure if she will answer this. I would just measure the space that you want to put this in and build according to that and what size goat you have using it.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I went and got the materials I think I need, and hope to start on this soon.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

I made the feeder today. Doesn't look nearly as pretty as the ones Muddy Creek made, but it'll do the job.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Candy said:


> That's a great setup! The waste always drives me nuts--but I do use the spills for bedding :greengrin:
> Candy :sun:


I do too but at $7 a square bale I still grumble when I see five or six rolling in the hay because they tipped over their feeder. This feeder looks great and I think for the winter I will build one.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

So... I've been using my version of this feeder for a little over a week now, and I love it! There is very little hay waste anymore, except of course the stemmy parts that they won't eat, that they leave in the feeder. Very little hay scattered around on the ground. So glad I went with this type of feeder!


----------

